
Novation release open firmware for Launchpad Pro MIDI controller - rvense
https://github.com/dvhdr/launchpad-pro
======
rvense
From the README:

> We could have released the full source for the factory shipping firmware,
> but we decided not to for a variety of reasons. Instead, we created a
> simplified framework for developing "apps" on Launchpad Pro, which comprises
> a build environment, application entry points / API, and a library of low
> level source code.

This is a hard one. On the one hand it's great that they're making things more
flexible, but as a person who prefers "free software" (ideology) to "open
source" (practical matters), I can't help but think that only offering half of
it is missing the point of an open firmware. What if I want to look at the LED
multiplexing routines? They're allowing me to improve the product, but only
with some confines they set up.

------
dang
This looks good. Please email hn@ycombinator.com if you would like us to send
you a repost invite. It's an experiment we're working on to give good
submissions a second chance.

